# moss tank 260l 1 year on



## naz (1 May 2011)

hi forum here some pictures of my 260l osaka tank,started it about a year ago,moss moss moss 








Shot at 2011-05-01
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Shot at 2011-05-01
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Shot at 2011-05-01
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Shot at 2011-05-01
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Shot at 2011-05-01
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Shot at 2011-05-01


----------



## Tom (1 May 2011)

Looks very nice, I do love those Osaka tanks


----------



## Lewisr (1 May 2011)

Moss tanks are great )

Why is your drop checker blue?


----------



## a1Matt (2 May 2011)

Very nice Lee.
Have you got any pics of it when it was first setup so we can see the growth\development?


----------



## naz (2 May 2011)

just put the drop cheaker in,about 5 min before pic was taken,i will see if i can find some pic of it a1matt.....


----------



## 1stgolf (3 May 2011)

Looks great mate i love the way you have used the moss


----------



## CeeJay (18 May 2011)

Great job there Lee.
I do love a moss tank


----------



## nayr88 (18 May 2011)

Wow!!


----------



## Bahrah (5 Jun 2011)

Very nice looking tank!

How labour intensive is the maintenance?

Bahrah


----------



## Ekennaj (17 Jun 2011)

nice plants en moss combo.


----------



## Greenview (20 Jun 2011)

I really like it too.


----------



## PeteA (24 Jun 2011)

Loving the mossy tank!  Out of curiosity, is cleaning the bottom of the tank a problem?  Seeing that most (if not all) of the substrate is covered in plants, I was just wondering if the fish waste caused an issue.


----------



## hotweldfire (25 Jun 2011)

You're spraybar looks remarkably thin   

What is it?


----------



## Derek Tweedie (25 Jun 2011)

Nice looking tank. Love moss, out of curiosity which sp. Is in your tank?


----------



## Gill (25 Jun 2011)

Love it and All the Fissidens


----------



## shep1979 (1 Jul 2011)

stunning just stunning, one day i hope my moss is that good


----------



## sarahtermite (7 Jan 2012)

That looks wonderful; everything looks so healthy, and I love the focus on moss. Is that Fissidens fontanus?


----------



## mitchelllawson (7 Jan 2012)

Looks really cool, any updates?


----------

